# Justice for Jack the bunny?



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 14, 2012)

So for all of you who have been following my thread on Jake and wrote that awful cruel women letters demanding that she see the error of her ways I have an update for you..
I got an email from "Rabbit advocates" a rescue group in Portland Oregon were this crazy women lives. Here is there website. http://www.adoptarabbit.org/

I sent them an email with a link to the horrible blog and here is there response.

"
Katie,We are appalled by this and will work on it along with everything else we do. She has broken the animal abandonment law and with pictures and documentation we can prove it.It is very unusual to have this information as we hardly everknow the circumstances of rabbit abandonment, only know the results. More later. Mary H/Rabbit Advocate Vice President"

This is a step in the right direction for Jake the bunny. 
Please feel free to email the rescue group at [email protected]
and let them know that you want to see justice for Jake!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

The whole thing was on my mind and it brings a little positivity to the issue with the rabbit rescue group behind it.


----------



## grasspack (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah....great news. Thanks for your time you put into this. 

Alice


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 14, 2012)

-round of ecstatic applause-
YAY! Great job!!!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 14, 2012)

This cheered me up  great job!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

I believe a big round of applause for Katie and Rabbit Advocates is in order!

She's on Facebook, talking about the threats being made against her. She really seems to think she is the victim in all this!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

She just posted 30 seconds ago she is contacting the police. Wonder what she thinks they will do? As far as I know, there have been no physical threats and she did something illegal. What does she think is going to happen?


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> She just posted 30 seconds ago she is contacting the police. Wonder what she thinks they will do? As far as I know, there have been no physical threats and she did something illegal. What does she think is going to happen?



Utter disbelief:?


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, thank you Katie and Rabbit Advocates for helping so much with this!! I really hope other rabbits are spared because of your intervention.

Calling the police? What does she think they will do? Unless someone sent her something with a threat to physically harm her, her family, or her property, no one from our side has done anything wrong. All we've done is try to educate her.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 14, 2012)

Just another thought:

If you choose to respond to any of her blogs or Facebook posts, I would encourage you to make sure whatever you send is highly civil and as respectful as possible. You don't want to give her any fodder that will make our side look irrational. I know that's hard, especially when we know this is wrong and are fearing for the lives of other rabbits. But think of it from her side. If you think you're right and you're getting told otherwise by someone who's clearly enraged or seems like they've gone off the deep end, you're going to be defensive. And you're probably not going to listen.

Really, in the end, we just want the rabbit(s) to be safe and well looked after. Being courteous will (hopefully) help us reach that goal.


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 14, 2012)

Agreed 100% Meredith. The message I sent her through Facebook was civil, although I did get the point across that what she was doing was not alright. As long as no one has made real threats, I don't see how anything can be seen as irrational.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree! Nobody should make threats towards her and her family. That just makes our side look nutty and she is the one in the wrong. She is the one that broke the law and we need to remember that and stand up for what is right but in a peaceful manner..


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

mdith4him wrote:


> Just another thought:
> 
> If you choose to respond to any of her blogs or Facebook posts, I would encourage you to make sure whatever you send is highly civil and as respectful as possible. You don't want to give her any fodder that will make our side look irrational. I know that's hard, especially when we know this is wrong and are fearing for the lives of other rabbits. But think of it from her side. If you think you're right and you're getting told otherwise by someone who's clearly enraged or seems like they've gone off the deep end, you're going to be defensive. And you're probably not going to listen.
> 
> Really, in the end, we just want the rabbit(s) to be safe and well looked after. Being courteous will (hopefully) help us reach that goal.



Could not agree more Meredith. Well said. Now I find myself worrying abput her reaction PLUS the welfare of the bunnies......:confused2:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Any news on this cray lady?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 14, 2012)

hah! FREAKING AWESOME! I hope she gets in SO much trouble. awesome job, Katie!


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 15, 2012)

Literally dancing right now! By the way, don't shove it in her face that she did something illegal. We don't want her to delete the "evidence" because it's better proof when it is live (online).

Great job rabbit people, I'm proud to be one as always. 

Oh and one minor detail---the rabbit's name was Jack


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 15, 2012)

I just sent this to Red Barn Rescue as well, you'll remember them as the ones that fought on the Animal Scramble. They are located in Oregon as well.

Any news from Rabbit Advocates or anyone else?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 15, 2012)

She sounds just like that blanking, blanketty blank in Ohio that drowned the two rabbits at Petland and posed with them for Facebook pictures. The horses patootie DA let her get out of appearing in court because she'd been threatened! REALLY!! I miss the days of public flogging, (nostalgic sigh). :X:tantrum::soapbox:banghead:rant:


----------



## Anaira (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, that's interesting; the 8 womans dream blog has been temporarily suspended. Ashtin, can you post those screenshots here?


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 16, 2012)

She can't seem to get it through her thick skull that she _dumped_ Jack. I posted another response on her blog to another commenter. I'm just doing that so when future readers fall upon this, they can see that it was wrong--ill intended or not. 

This is my post:
"I definitely agree with this. What happened is not the same as leaving cats or hens out; rabbits need some sort of shelter to protect them from predators. They are not like cats in that sense, and comparing them to hens is wrong too. They are domesticated, so they are pets. Thanks for your response. I hope future readers will learn more about rabbits from this whole thing. I would also like to note that we (a forum of rabbit lovers) aren't upset because this rabbit was left outside. There are plenty of responsible rabbit owners who keep their rabbits outside in appropriate hutches to protect them from the elements and predators. It's that he was dumped and whether (s)he came back or not is irrelevant. Anyway, I hope this will be a learning experience for everybody involved.
Best,
Kari"


This was her response (by the way, that poster that I responded to pointed out that her wrongdoing was illegal):

"Geeze Louise...I DID NOT DUMP JACK LAPIN!!!! I live here, WITH the hens, cats, my family, AND yes, wild things! RIGHT HERE, where the post took/takes place, where I live and love...NOT illegal!

The creek/treehouse/vineyards/berries/cherries/home/garden...ONE PLACE all of it, also, cage free!!!"

IT DOESN'T MATTER IF IT WAS ON YOUR OWN LAND, LADY!!! You dumped him. You left him/her. You left them to fend for themselves. I was already mad about the situation. She's acting like _we_ are the immature ones (you should read her facebook page, and how she refers to us at times) yet she still can't admit when she did something wrong. I admit when I first got Cheeto I did some things that weren't very safe for him. But I admitted it and learned from it and now it's over. Doesn't she realize that will happen to her? She is only prolonging the drama.

I'm not usually one to play into internet drama, but my god. I'm 20 years old and I understand the wrong doing here. Why can't she??


----------



## littl3red (Nov 16, 2012)

Geez, I hoped it wouldn't come to this. I'll get on my laptop and post the screenshots.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 16, 2012)

I covered my name for "just in case" purposes, but the screenshots are otherwise unedited. (Also meaning not resized, and as a consequence, possibly giant... Sorry!)





































I seem to be missing some parts of the blog... Sorry.  I got the important parts though, right?


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW I can't believe this lady..I hope she gets in trouble. Ashtin, it looks like you got that whole blog post besides maybe a sentence that doesn't even matter. Good job  I read it earlier before she deleted it and was fuming. That poor little rabbit!!

And I bet she just made up that whole Jack finding his way back to her porch deal to make herself look better. I doubt the poor thing knew where to go


----------



## Anaira (Nov 16, 2012)

The original blog post is back up now; and it doesn't *seem* to be changed. I wonder why it was down? I've saved it as a pdf and a webpage anyway, just in case.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 16, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> So for all of you who have been following my thread on Jake and wrote that awful cruel women letters demanding that she see the error of her ways I have an update for you..
> I got an email from "Rabbit advocates" a rescue group in Portland Oregon were this crazy women lives. Here is there website. http://www.adoptarabbit.org/
> 
> I sent them an email with a link to the horrible blog and here is there response.
> ...


Hopefully the rescue group was able to get that documentation before she shut it down. 

oh, just wondering... did anyone tell her they were associated with RO? I was wondering if she has found _us_ and is looking over _our_ threads. If so, then she'd know about possible legal action against her. Not that it matters... just wondering.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 16, 2012)

From the comments on her blog, it sounds like somebody threatened the site owner to take the post down:



"I will step in here and say that I was most specifically threatened if I did not remove Shellie's post from 8 Women Dream and Ms. B L of Ohio warned me that she was going to send everyone after us. 

I did not take the threats lightly, because it was cyberbullying Ironically, Ohio just past legislation regarding these types of emails and online threats. 

I contacted the Columbus police department and my local police department as a statement that I will not put up with bullying behavior of any kind. If we cannot come together as adults and discuss our differences in a respectful manner, how will be ever expect to end bullying in the schools? 

And here's the kicker... if Ms B L and the group who decided to email me had sent a nice note, I would have opened up the comments on that post for a discussion. 

Finally, as a leader of a non-profit organization, Ms B L should have handled the situation with the dignity and maturity her position calls for.

I think the group would have found a loving advocate in Shellie and a website (8WD) who would have welcomed the opportunity to share their cause - images etc with all of our readership, but instead I blocked everyone and stood with Shellie.

Such a shame.

I wish everyone involved with this a lovely, dream-filled life.

Catherine
8 Women Dream"

http://www.shelliesconsumption.com/2012/11/living-my-american-dream-got-me-hate.html#comment-form


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 16, 2012)

:clapping:
I am so glad that AdoptaRabbit is able to work on this. Bravo!!!

Reading the original story again is painful. It's just wrenching to see what must have been a terrifying moment for Jack celebrated and publicized. The woman is so invested in telling the world that she's "living a dream". The contrast between that and the pain she's causing is heartbreaking. 

I also feel sorry for the daughter. The mother is the one ultimately responsible for the rabbit's care. Although the daughter isn't mature enough to care for the rabbit, she seems to love him. Imagine how she's going to feel when she grows up and reads about what happens to domestic rabbits that are released into the wild.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I am thankful for the adoption agency taking a stand in this! And with all the proof it should be a easier case then most other cases.
I don't believe anyone on her would threaten her.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think its funny that she has changed her facebook picture to her shooting a gun...really?!?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 16, 2012)

:nerves1
Rachel--I know. Really? I do hope no one actually threatened her or her family--and I can't imagine that they did. But shooting a gun??? Is she saying "leave me alone, I have a gun"? 

I still think this woman is disturbed. There is just something bizarre about her blog and the way she responds to things. I haven't been able to leave her a post because every time I try, I get too angry and I know that's going to make things worse. I also think she may be enjoying the negative attention. I'm just hoping that AdoptaRabbit or local police will be able to take some action.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seriously, she is taking it too far and I feel like she is doing all of this for attention. None of us know where she lives. its not like we are going to all show up at her house. Its just ridiculous. She just wants/needs the attention and affirmation from her "friends". Living the American Dream my tail. I dont see a white picket fence lol


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2012)

What on Earth is this lady doing that you guys don't like???


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 16, 2012)

:laugh:

Good question. She really has managed to push our buttons! You can get the whole story by reading an earlier thread--can't remember the name--in the Forum. There's a flame beside it. 

Basically, she released a pet rabbit into the wild and used it as a lesson to teach her daughter about responsibility and freedom. Then she wrote about it in a blog that made it sound like it was a wonderful thing for the rabbit. "Born Free" kind of thing. After that rabbit disappeared, she got another rabbit that she leaves outside with no protection from predators. Now she's thinking about getting another rabbit to do the same thing with. (Do I have that right, everyone?)


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 16, 2012)

yep, thats pretty much it in a nutshell...i just dont understand how she can sit there and say that Jack got taken by a hawk, but its still ok for me to do this to other rabbits...theres seriously something wrong with her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2012)

No!, she's right and the rest of the world is wrong! Her mind is so narrow her ears probably rub.


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2012)

Main forum?
I can't find it... =(


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh wait, maybe this is it?
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=76837&forum_id=1&page=1


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah, now I see. 
That is really stupid, escaped rabbits can come back, but even then, they are at great risk of being eaten. They should of made him a large pen and not just let him free like that. It didn't even look like they wanted him to return, since they dumped him out in an area that I am sure foxes come by for those wild rabbits...
Even chickens need to be in an enclosed area, or at the very least, a protected area. 

Quoted the ill advised actions below. 
"Last night my little gal got up out of bed, came to my husband and me with tear stained cheeks and said she would like to have Jack be happy and free to come and go like the chickens and the cats.

She further said, âI read that if I really love something and I set it free, it will come back.â I added, âIt just might, my little love.â I held her tight, kissed her face a dozen or so times, with words of praise to her for having such a good heart.

Today we took Jack, the Timothy hay, and our high spirits out front and down the path to our seasonal creek which is a spot where we have seen other wild rabbits and cute critters many times.

We opened the cage door. Jack hesitated.

Our rabbit hopped out, then back in to its cage. Then one big leap and into the blackberry thicket like a brilliant white light on this frosty foggy day.

We stayed and stroked Jack for a while, then loaded the cage into the wheel barrow and headed with full, full hearts up the path to our home. We looked back a few times and remarked at how great it was to see Jack the rabbit hopping freely in the green grass and already starting to claw at the soil instead of the stainless steel cage that will never, we vowed, house any living thing again.

I have Faith that we will see Jack when we are out hiking by the creek, in the vineyard. I Hope my daughterâs heart feels good about doing the right thing by this darling creature, and I know we all learned many lessons this dayâ¦and to finish the quote, âif it doesnât return to you it never really was yours to begin with.â


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 16, 2012)

Cringe.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 16, 2012)

secuono, Jackie did come back; and she was rubbing that around saying something along the lines of haha, what these crazies don't know is Jackie came back, haha, I did nothing wrong(not a literal quote) and then calmly went on to say Jackie lived free ranging until she disappeared, she thinks to a hawk.
She's also lost other animals to predators, yet has done nothing to protect them.


----------



## LeFuzz (Nov 17, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> secuono, Jackie did come back; and she was rubbing that around saying something along the lines of haha, what these crazies don't know is Jackie came back, haha, I did nothing wrong(not a literal quote) and then calmly went on to say Jackie lived free ranging until she disappeared, she thinks to a hawk.
> She's also lost other animals to predators, yet has done nothing to protect them.



If I get into the cruelty of it all, I'll just irritate myself so I'll comment on this lady's obvious lack of uhm, country smarts. I live in the country and we have hawks, coyotes, strays, ferals, etc and the last thing I would do is give the predators a population of easy prey next to my livestock. She may as well hang a big welcome sign saying "Free Food!" 

So, going by that bit of her intelligence, she obviously can't understand the stupidity of what she's done.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry I have been away dang sinus infection. Seriously my face swelled up so bad that I had to be on Vicodin just to sleep...Not fun! 
Anyway I am going to make contact again with the rescue and see were they stand with this so far. I think this women is a weirdo...Has everyone looked at her facebook? The way she talks and presents herself makes me think of stepford wives...Very weird! Honestly I think she believes that better homes and gardens could come knocking any second....


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 17, 2012)

*audrinasmommy88 wrote: *


> I think its funny that she has changed her facebook picture to her shooting a gun...really?!?


And then she says, "Oh yeah, there's another thing or two this 'Sugary-sweet WASP American Dream Living' mama has out here in the country Just sayin', in case anyone needs to know." as the caption. All I can say is WOW !! If anyone is being threatening I would say it's HER.


I don't know what she thinks the police are gonna do. If they find out she has another rabbit she's keeping outside unprotected she's just gonna look like a dumb fluffybunnybottom. I'm sure no one physically threatened her, she's just trying to play as the victim. :X

edit: LOL the filter on here is too cute!


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 17, 2012)

I looked at her FB, definitely a fake person if you ask me. She probably couldn't live without blogging and bragging about her life. She could have spent freakin $60 on storage cubes and a cover to make a play pen or something for during the day, that's a much happier life for a domestic rabbit than being alone & constantly scared for it's life.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 17, 2012)

My word this lady is insane! It's hard to follow the story... does anyone know where we are right now with the situation?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 17, 2012)

hopefully a few steps away from landing her butt in jail!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 17, 2012)

According to http://www.cga.ct.gov/2008/rpt/2008-r-0291.htm, this is what Oregon law says about animal abandonment:
"Animal abandonment is a class B misdemeanor. It occurs when a person intentionally, knowingly, recklessly, or with criminal negligence leaves a domestic animal without providing for its care (Or. Rev. Stat. Â§ 167.340)."

Here's what it says about punishment:
"Second-degree animal abuse is intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly causing physical injury to an animal. It is a class B misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment of up to six months, a fine of up to $2,500, or both (Or. Rev. Stat. Â§ 167.315(3))."

I would think, since this is the only (provable) offense by this woman, she would get slapped with the fine. Honestly, I don't want her to go to jail. She has a family to take care of and I would hate for her actions to hurt those around her, too. A fine would get the point across without causing additional hurt and pain for the children (and her husband). Clearly, she has some sort of affection for animals and I really think she doesn't understand what she did and why it is wrong. I think if law enforcement fines her she will understand that she cannot abandon animals (even if it's on her own property) and it won't happen again.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree Meredith. I don't think I'd want to see this woman put in jail. Does 2,500 dollars seem like just a bit too much to you guys? I dunno, maybe its just me


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 17, 2012)

$2500 is a nice chunk of change. It sounds like that's the max fine, though, so she could be asked to pay something less. If she's responsible, she should have a savings account with money put aside that would cover any fine she's charged.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 17, 2012)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> $2500 is a nice chunk of change. It sounds like that's the max fine, though, so she could be asked to pay something less. If she's responsible, she should have a savings account with money put aside that would cover any fine she's charged.


LOL does this nut case sound like she has savings?


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

In my vegan opinion, no amount of money is too much to pay for animal neglect.
Agree she shouldn't go to jail, though. I think she means well, just mistaken in some things, and she does have kids and animals to look after. 

Just a thought; guys, can we refrain from the personal insults? It doesn't exactly make us look very mature; and our different lifestyles, and personalities shouldn't come into this. What does matter is making sure her current rabbit, and her new one are not left to be hawk food, like Jackie was. The title of this thread is 'Justice for Jack the bunny', not 'demean this woman and her lifestyle'. 

She's either hidden, or deleted everything rabbit related on her facebook page. Interesting. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2012)

:? Ariana, I am in agreement about the personal attacks. Besides, it pointless to argue with someone that knows they are right and the rest of the world is wrong. I always throw Voltaire out to most "I disagree with what you say, but will defend your right to say it". However, this "persons" ignorance and self righteous attitude are beyond any defense. Lots of things can be cure, but stupid is not one of them.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 17, 2012)

Agreed about personal attacks--just because we believe her to be ignorant about proper rabbit/animal care doesn't mean she's ignorant about all life matters. She seems to have a profitable winery and/or farm of some sort.

I Googled her earlier this afternoon and found another article she wrote:
http://jolitaasmara.blogspot.com/2011/12/mothers-curse-to-childs-bliss-by.html
While it certainly doesn't make her treatment of rabbits okay, it does give us another perspective on this woman. For me at least, it made me remember that she is a wife and mom with a past just like many of us.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 17, 2012)

We may be being a bit too harsh on this lady...


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

Her childhood, and past, are no excuse, or even related to Jack though. Nothing excuses releasing rabbits to be coyote food.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah I have to agree with Ariana. To me nothing really makes dumping an animal ok. Or simply to protecting your animals, especially if she lives on a farm and they are her livelihood.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 17, 2012)

No, I'm certainly not saying that anything should excuse animal abandonment--please don't misunderstand me. I'm simply trying to make sure we don't completely demonize her. Did she make a mistake with her rabbits? Absolutely. Should there be a penalty for that? Yes. Does that mean she's terrible at everything else in life? No. I think the above article just gives us a fuller picture of her and let's us see that she's a fairly normal person who just needs to be educated on certain things.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh yes, I knew what you were saying Meredith; my post was in response to Christina, as I wasn't certain if she was referring to our previous criticisms of her, or our attitude towards rabbit related stuff. Actually I don't know what I'm saying, haha. I've suddenly become too tired for anything to make sense, and I tend to blether when I'm like this.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 18, 2012)

The thing that irks me is that she won't even consider the other side. Her past is horrible (or so the article says) but you would think that that would cause her to consider everybody's position; she suffered a horrible trauma, that would make me at least try and walk in an opposing view's shoes for a while, and think about why people do what they do--or at least why her actions would upset us. We are, by discussing this. There's this thing called _respect_; we've had it for her in the public sense, I would appreciate if she would at least show a little for her non-adoring readers. That comes with the territory and with something so influential, it would be nice to hear an apology.

Otherwise, her future readers might see this as, "those are just crazy rabbit people, I'm going to let my rabbit go too!"

I'm not saying that she's an awful person for letting her rabbit go, but she is one for influencing people that won't have the chance to think twice because of the tone of her article. It is her responsibility as a writer to inform the public if her actions are wrong. If I didn't know better, I would probably think it was okay just by her reputation and the fact that it was published in a well-known online collection. 

Also, for the people offended by the name calling, I don't know. I think of this as a place to vent. It's not like we're emailing her calling her this things right?? (No, seriously _right_?) By posting it on here, it's out of our systems into the ears of people who understand why we would say these things. Yes, maybe it's a little immature, but this is a frustrating situation and people are not always mature and dignified when they are frustrated. In that sense, I don't mind the name calling, it's actually nice to see that others are feeling as frustrated as I am.

Just my opinion.

I don't really believe in "normal" but by society's constraints, the way she's handling this is not normal at all for an adult. I think that's why we are all so taken aback by her odd behavior. No, we don't care that you can shoot a gun!


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 18, 2012)

*kkiddle wrote: *


> The thing that irks me is that she won't even consider the other side.
> 
> Otherwise, her future readers might see this as, "those are just crazy rabbit people, I'm going to let my rabbit go too!"
> 
> I'm not saying that she's an awful person for letting her rabbit go, but she is one for influencing people that won't have the chance to think twice because of the tone of her article. It is her responsibility as a writer to inform the public if her actions are wrong.


Agreed. Anyone with a sense of humility would correct a wrong, especially if wrong information was given out in a public forum. I'm also worried about that aspect of things--future readers will see the article and think releasing rabbits is good.


Even though we think of this forum as a place to vent, it is still a public place. I think anytime anyone writes anything online they should write carefully. Anyone can access this board and see the things we've written. I wouldn't be surprised at all to find that she's reading what we write here. If you Google "shellie croft rabbit" this forum thread pops up in the first couple results. So even if we're not saying (or emailing) these things to her directly, it's very probable that she's seen it anyway. The phrase, "You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" comes to mind.

Just my :twocents


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 18, 2012)

to me, what makes her worth "demonizing" isn't what she did so much as the appalling way she responded to constructive criticism about it and refuses to accept that she may not have done what was best for the bunny.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 18, 2012)

Meredith and Anaira--Your points are excellent. 

I've felt very frustrated reading about Jack being released without protection, especially since it was depicted as a good thing for him and I understand and relate to everything that our members have said."Rabbit People" are the most gentle, sensitive people on earth but we are fierce when we think a bunny is in danger

But I wasn't thinking about how public and permanent our posts on the site are. Come to think of it, it's probably best to assume that anything we post will be read by the person we're posting about. I wish I had avoided speculating about her personally and kept my remarks to the facts about what was done to the rabbits. Live and learn. I wonder if moderators can remove a post if the writer requests it?
:baghead


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ariana: Sorry, I worded that wrong: I wasn't try to excuse her, what she did was absolutely wrong, but she MEANT for it to be the best, so now she has to pay th penalty and LEARN, but harsh comments to her will only make things worse.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Even though we think of this forum as a place to vent, it is still a public place.Â  I think anytime anyone writes anything online they should write carefully.Â  Anyone can access this board and see the things we've written.Â  I wouldn't be surprised at all to find that she's reading what we write here.Â  If you Google "shellie croft rabbit" this forum thread pops up in the first couple results.Â  So even if we're not saying (or emailing) these things to her directly, it's very probable that she's seen it anyway.Â  The phrase, "You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" comes to mind.

Just my :twocents
[/quote]



I agree, and I didn't realize how public we'd become about this. Best just drop the whole thing, and whoever it was (sorry i can't remember) who contacted the rescue can keep us updated from time to time, but we've all expressed how we are angry with her actions, and there's nothing else we can do. I think it's best we just drop the whole thing and be updated quietly.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, I was trying to quote something Meredith said, it didn't work and show up green... :?


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 18, 2012)

I also agree that her response to constructive criticism has been less than stellar.

Hopefully she'll see the sense in our side of things and remedy all this. If she adds to her blog explaining why her actions were wrong and truly repents, then I see no reason to continue seeking action from law enforcement. Clearly, like Christina said, when she released Jack she really did think she was doing the right thing and didn't intend any harm. I think everyone's probably done something like that before where you do something without thinking of the consequences. 

Hoping she corrects her wrong ray:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Exactly!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been gone for awhile but had to chime in and say that I'm glad to see the turn this thread has taken.
My 2 cents? We got waaaaay carried away with this and we were waaaaay too hard on that lady.
Of course I would never, ever, ever, ever agree with her decision to let Jack go BUT she did it with good intentions. 
I am just glad we have decided to tone it down. She is a mother, wife and human being, she does not deserve jail time or repeated emails from us. Things went way too far.

Sorry, just had to say that because our behavior through all of this has actually been bothering me. I wanted to state my 2 cents.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats what I've been saying


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 18, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> Thats what I've been saying



Yup, I know Christina! I agreed with you waaay back  

You definetly had alot of insight on this situation for your age.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 18, 2012)

Update: She isn't getting another rabbit because of the pack of coyotes that have been coming so close to her house. Im almost worried for her kids. I hope they stay safe as coyotes can be bad buggers. 
http://www.8womendream.com/44367/is-there-ever-a-good-reason-to-quit-your-dream/


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 19, 2012)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> Update: She isn't getting another rabbit because of the pack of coyotes that have been coming so close to her house. Im almost worried for her kids. I hope they stay safe as coyotes can be bad buggers.
> http://www.8womendream.com/44367/is-there-ever-a-good-reason-to-quit-your-dream/



I am confused, isn't that from 4 months ago? That's when the comments were posted...

As far as being too harsh, I have to admit that I do not think the majority of people were, personally. Some people took it too far, but I suppose I am too passionate in saying that she did deserve to be called out.

I just want to say that too many animals have been hurt/killed by "good intentions". But then, my opinion on people is a bit jaded. It was what she did with the rabbit, and how she responded. She never expressed regret when the died. Does she deserve to be hounded/threatened? No. But did she deserve to be called out? Absoloutly.

But people have different levels of passion. I look at all the things happening in Canmore now, reading daily about these rabbits being gassed now because of "good intentions" and honestly, I don't care about intentions anymore. People are selfish and don't think these things through and it is so _frustrating_ to see this being encouraged it can almost bring me to tears.

Just my two cents. Work in rescue and see how horrible some animals turn out and I'm sure you'd see things different. My first concern is always the animal. The rabbit was the victim in this and if this was a kid tossed out of their home, it would not be seen as overboard.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 19, 2012)

Honestly if she said yeah I made a mistake and regret it and really meant it that would be nice. But you can't generally change people's opinions no matter what facts you throw at them.

Amanda I agree it makes me sad that if this were a child things would be different. All life should be respected no matter if it's human or animal.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, this just makes me so sad! Poor Jack Lapin! I bet when he realized his humans had left him and taken his cage (his "home") away he must've been so confused and upset! I'm glad he found his way back to the house, but wish they'd made the effort to provide him more than a "nest" on the back porch! He needed a proper hutch to stay in at night. One that was bigger and more secure than that little show cage they dragged him out into the back field in! Ugh.

Okay, I need to go hug Gus (my New Zealand cross) now. 

Rue


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 19, 2012)

Amanda--I think we all agreed she needed to be called out and informed. I think some of us were saying that there is a right way and a wrong way to go about doing that.

We all want to see this woman embrace the new information she's been given and be remorseful for her prior actions. If we as a rabbit community cannot do that, I absolutely believe law enforcement should have a part in this.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm confused now on the timeline.... When did all this happen? Recently right? Or was this from a long time ago??
Lisa: Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 19, 2012)

She keeps saying tha original article that was put on here was actually written a year ago


----------



## Anaira (Nov 19, 2012)

The very first post was written a year ago, when they released Jackie. In that year, Jackie came back, lived in their yard, and was taken by a predator, they got another rabbit(I think) who is now also living freely. 

That blog Sarah posted is from a few months back, whereas just a few days ago she mentioned getting another one.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 19, 2012)

And in the latest comments she describes the plans they have for the coming rabbit. I don't know why she couldn't have just stated that she was providing shelter for them in the first place. *sigh* That was all we wanted, her rabbits protected from predators, and her original blog post changed, or had an update added. Because of the strong example she sets.


----------



## kkiddle (Jan 28, 2013)

I know this is a few months old, but have we heard anything about it? I think about it from time to time and wonder if she ever realized she was in the wrong.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 28, 2013)

All I know is, it sounds like she has three more rabbits.

Her post,
My wonderful 45th birthday celebration began with a camping adventure at the Oregon coast and our free ranging bunnies joining in the party. They're so cute!​ 
Included with it is a picture of her with three black bunnies. Now, I could be misunderstanding, but I am pretty sure "our" free ranging bunnies would imply their hers.


----------

